# MK4 immobile activated...now what!?



## kt21 (Feb 5, 2007)

When I turn the key the car starts than immediately quits and I get the "immobile activated" what could be causing this? 
any one have this happen to them yet, if so what did you have to do to fix it?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: MK4 immobile activated...now what!? (kt21)*

Read this:
http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-c....html


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: MK4 immobile activated...now what!? ([email protected])*

...and post a VAG-COM Auto-Scan so we can see what the actual problem is.


----------



## kt21 (Feb 5, 2007)

*Re: MK4 immobile activated...now what!? (Theresias)*

will try just hope i dont have to take it to the dealer


----------



## kt21 (Feb 5, 2007)

well cant get a hold of a vag-com till tomorrow or friday....i wonder what would cause this?


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: MK4 immobile activated...now what!? (kt21)*

See, this is the problem. The number of possible causes is not endless but without having real details it is still big enough to prevent us from giving you anything more than blind guesses and believe it or not blind guesses will not lead you anywhere. So either get some real information or take it to the dealer...


----------



## kt21 (Feb 5, 2007)

*Re: MK4 immobile activated...now what!? (Theresias)*

Well I hope I can get the vag-com tomorrow and get this worked out. Its weird it happened all of the sudden. I had my friend move the car with my spare key and the immobile activated came up on the dash. I will post what I find when I get the vag-com in my hands.


----------



## Mk-2 (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: MK4 immobile activated...now what!? (kt21)*

No need to scan the car. it is without a doubt your spare key. needs to be readapted to the immob. bring all your keys to the dealer. you wil need them all or the others wont work after readapating the faulty one


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: MK4 immobile activated...now what!? (Mk-2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mk-2* »_No need to scan the car. it is without a doubt your spare key. needs to be readapted to the immob.

Simply wrong.








If the car is being started with an unauthorized key the immobilizer will indeed become activated. However this will only last until a proper key is being used, if it still doesn't work with a proper key there is something else wrong and there no way to figure it out without scanning.


----------



## Mk-2 (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: MK4 immobile activated...now what!? (Theresias)*

He never said that it didnt start with the other key(s)


----------



## kt21 (Feb 5, 2007)

*Re: MK4 immobile activated...now what!? (Mk-2)*

I have 2 keys it does not start with any key. the keyless works, lock and unlock, trunk, and the panic.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: MK4 immobile activated...now what!? (kt21)*

Side note/information. The normal remote (you called it keyless) is a different/separate system in your car, only on those cars with real keyless start/entry (which recognizes the key without pressing a button and can be started without using the key) the remote/immobilizer is combined.


----------



## vwemporium (May 27, 2002)

*Re: MK4 immobile activated...now what!? (Theresias)*

I can tell you what it isn't.








You can check your fuses and your battery connections.
Take the cluster out and look for antifreeze in the plugs.
I hope you weren't playing with a miles tool.








Vag-Com it and post a scan.
Best,
Jack


_Modified by vwemporium at 1:55 AM 3-8-2008_


----------



## kt21 (Feb 5, 2007)

*Re: MK4 immobile activated...now what!? (vwemporium)*

i looked at fuses and tried to reset the computer and nothing. i didnt play with the miles tool or any thing. the only think i did the day before i got the immobile, was buff and wax her. the vag-com will be here tomorrow at some point....wish it was not raining so much







i might just get it towed to my buddies shop.









_Modified by kt21 at 7:01 PM 3-7-2008_


_Modified by kt21 at 7:01 PM 3-7-2008_


----------



## vwemporium (May 27, 2002)

*Re: MK4 immobile activated...now what!? (kt21)*

Hello 

If you want you can send me the cluster and I can verify if its bad for you. If it is I can set you up with a used one with the same data transfered to it.
Your in NJ not to far, let me know if I can help.
Best
Jack


----------



## kt21 (Feb 5, 2007)

*Re: MK4 immobile activated...now what!? (Theresias)*

well a friend came with the vag-com and we found that the cluster was switched at some point. so the skc code i have will not work with the car.
so i called the guy i bought it from and asked him if he changed the cluster and he said no, untill i told him i had the vag-com hooked up to the car and he all of the sudden remebered he switched it







stealership here i come






































_Modified by kt21 at 1:03 PM 3-8-2008_


----------



## vwemporium (May 27, 2002)

*Re: MK4 immobile activated...now what!? (kt21)*

Hello 
I can help you remarry and retrieve as long as all your ids check out.
Solutions I have.
Best,
Jack


----------

